# Lui fa cilecca. Motivi?



## Old Alina70 (12 Gennaio 2009)

Ciao a tutti e complimenti per il forum. Vi sbircio da un pò e ora anch'io avrei bisogno di un vostro parere.
Sto con il mio compagno da tre anni, conviviamo. Devo premettere che l'attrazione fisica e l'intesa sessuale sono sempre state uno dei punti forti della nostra relazione. Poi, da qualche tempo a questa parte, mi sembra di notare un suo calo di attrazione nei miei confronti. Gli comunico questa sensazione, lui mi tranquillizza: mi dice che sono solo mie fissazioni, che lui mi desidera come sempre. Gli credo. Del resto io un pò paranoica lo sono di mio, ed è anche vero che continuiamo a fare l'amore come sempre. La mia è solo una sensazione fatta di pelle e di sguardi, che fino a quel momento nessun "dato pratico" è in grado di confermare. Poi, pochi giorni fa, il fatto: per ben due volte, a distanza di un paio di giorni l'una dall'altra, non riesce a fare l'amore con me. La prima volta addirittura il suo "amico" si addormenta quando abbiamo appena cominciato a farlo, la seconda, nudi e abbracciati in situazione molto sexy, non dà proprio segni di vita. Io, piena di voglia di lui, rimango molto amareggiata.
"Succede", come si suole dire, o devo cominciare a preoccuparmi?
Perchè una cosa mai successa in tre anni, che ad un tratto succede due volte di seguito, qualche perplessità a me la scatena. A voi no?
Grazie a chi vorrà dirmi la sua...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Gennaio 2009)

Alina70 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e complimenti per il forum. Vi sbircio da un pò e ora anch'io avrei bisogno di un vostro parere.
> Sto con il mio compagno da tre anni, conviviamo. Devo premettere che l'attrazione fisica e l'intesa sessuale sono sempre state uno dei punti forti della nostra relazione. Poi, da qualche tempo a questa parte, mi sembra di notare un suo calo di attrazione nei miei confronti. Gli comunico questa sensazione, lui mi tranquillizza: mi dice che sono solo mie fissazioni, che lui mi desidera come sempre. Gli credo. Del resto io un pò paranoica lo sono di mio, ed è anche vero che continuiamo a fare l'amore come sempre. La mia è solo una sensazione fatta di pelle e di sguardi, che fino a quel momento nessun "dato pratico" è in grado di confermare. Poi, pochi giorni fa, il fatto: per ben due volte, a distanza di un paio di giorni l'una dall'altra, non riesce a fare l'amore con me. La prima volta addirittura il suo "amico" si addormenta quando abbiamo appena cominciato a farlo, la seconda, nudi e abbracciati in situazione molto sexy, non dà proprio segni di vita. Io, piena di voglia di lui, rimango molto amareggiata.
> "Succede", come si suole dire, o devo cominciare a preoccuparmi?
> Perchè una cosa mai successa in tre anni, che ad un tratto succede due volte di seguito, qualche perplessità a me la scatena. A voi no?
> Grazie a chi vorrà dirmi la sua...


potrebbe essere stressato a causa di qualche problema lavorativo? ti risulta?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Gennaio 2009)

Alina70 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e complimenti per il forum. Vi sbircio da un pò e ora anch'io avrei bisogno di un vostro parere.
> Sto con il mio compagno da tre anni, conviviamo. Devo premettere che l'attrazione fisica e l'intesa sessuale sono sempre state uno dei punti forti della nostra relazione. Poi, da qualche tempo a questa parte, mi sembra di notare un suo calo di attrazione nei miei confronti. Gli comunico questa sensazione, lui mi tranquillizza: mi dice che sono solo mie fissazioni, che lui mi desidera come sempre. Gli credo. Del resto io un pò paranoica lo sono di mio, ed è anche vero che continuiamo a fare l'amore come sempre. La mia è solo una sensazione fatta di pelle e di sguardi, che fino a quel momento nessun "dato pratico" è in grado di confermare. Poi, pochi giorni fa, il fatto: per ben due volte, a distanza di un paio di giorni l'una dall'altra, non riesce a fare l'amore con me. La prima volta addirittura il suo "amico" si addormenta quando abbiamo appena cominciato a farlo, la seconda, nudi e abbracciati in situazione molto sexy, non dà proprio segni di vita. Io, piena di voglia di lui, rimango molto amareggiata.
> "Succede", come si suole dire, o devo cominciare a preoccuparmi?
> Perchè una cosa mai successa in tre anni, che ad un tratto succede due volte di seguito, qualche perplessità a me la scatena. A voi no?
> Grazie a chi vorrà dirmi la sua...


 intanto benvenuta e buongiorno. Lui che ti ha detto quando ne avete parlato?


----------



## Grande82 (12 Gennaio 2009)

cara alina, non mi preoccuperei del tradimento, non ancora, almeno!
Probabile che dopo tanto tempo si perda un pò tutta questa attrazione fisica e intesa sessuale. In fondo ormai dopo tre anni e molte notti insieme non è assurdo che ci sia voglia di contatto fisico perchè complementare al rapporto più profondo e non invece come fulcro! Forse lui era in qeulla situazione ma cogliendo come per te fosse invece ancora centrale il sesso, abbia detto che nulla era cambiato. In fondo è un pò così: meno attrazione fisica ma più attrazione di cuore. Solo che l'ansia magari messagli dalle tue 'paranoie' può aver comportato ansia da prestazione e 'problemini'.
Forse è il momento di ricentrare il rapporto, di parlarne insieme.
E' importante notare come ci parti per tutto il post di sesso e il ruo problema è il sospetto di un tradimento fisico ma non immagini invece un distacco mentale e sentimentale. Forse è dei sentimenti che dovete parlare, degli elementi che vi accomunano su un percorso insieme in cui potrebbe anche per mesi e anni interi, per le cause più disparate, scomparire il sesso. Che coppia sareste in quel caso? Dovete capirlo insieme, credo io, e costruirla quella coppia. 
Vedrai che se lui si renderà conto che il sesso non è per te così centrale si tranquillizzerà e tutto tornerà come prima...


----------



## Old Jesus (12 Gennaio 2009)

Alina70 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e complimenti per il forum. Vi sbircio da un pò e ora anch'io avrei bisogno di un vostro parere.
> Sto con il mio compagno da tre anni, conviviamo. Devo premettere che l'attrazione fisica e l'intesa sessuale sono sempre state uno dei punti forti della nostra relazione. Poi, da qualche tempo a questa parte, mi sembra di notare un suo calo di attrazione nei miei confronti. Gli comunico questa sensazione, lui mi tranquillizza: mi dice che sono solo mie fissazioni, che lui mi desidera come sempre. Gli credo. Del resto io un pò paranoica lo sono di mio, ed è anche vero che continuiamo a fare l'amore come sempre. La mia è solo una sensazione fatta di pelle e di sguardi, che fino a quel momento nessun "dato pratico" è in grado di confermare. Poi, pochi giorni fa, il fatto: per ben due volte, a distanza di un paio di giorni l'una dall'altra, non riesce a fare l'amore con me. La prima volta addirittura il suo "amico" si addormenta quando abbiamo appena cominciato a farlo, la seconda, nudi e abbracciati in situazione molto sexy, non dà proprio segni di vita. Io, piena di voglia di lui, rimango molto amareggiata.
> "Succede", come si suole dire, o devo cominciare a preoccuparmi?
> Perchè una cosa mai successa in tre anni, che ad un tratto succede due volte di seguito, qualche perplessità a me la scatena. A voi no?
> Grazie a chi vorrà dirmi la sua...


Ti consiglio una assoluta astinenza per una diecina di giorni (sesso neanche come discussione).
Poi torna alla carica.
Se ti propina una nuova cilecca, allora preoccupati veramente....


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Gennaio 2009)

tre anni son pochini...se fa cilecca dopo 3 anni dopo 10 che fa??
ne parlerei tranquillamente anche se so che non è facile...


----------



## Kid (12 Gennaio 2009)

Alina70 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e complimenti per il forum. Vi sbircio da un pò e ora anch'io avrei bisogno di un vostro parere.
> Sto con il mio compagno da tre anni, conviviamo. Devo premettere che l'attrazione fisica e l'intesa sessuale sono sempre state uno dei punti forti della nostra relazione. Poi, da qualche tempo a questa parte, mi sembra di notare un suo calo di attrazione nei miei confronti. Gli comunico questa sensazione, lui mi tranquillizza: mi dice che sono solo mie fissazioni, che lui mi desidera come sempre. Gli credo. Del resto io un pò paranoica lo sono di mio, ed è anche vero che continuiamo a fare l'amore come sempre. La mia è solo una sensazione fatta di pelle e di sguardi, che fino a quel momento nessun "dato pratico" è in grado di confermare. Poi, pochi giorni fa, il fatto: per ben due volte, a distanza di un paio di giorni l'una dall'altra, non riesce a fare l'amore con me. La prima volta addirittura il suo "amico" si addormenta quando abbiamo appena cominciato a farlo, la seconda, nudi e abbracciati in situazione molto sexy, non dà proprio segni di vita. Io, piena di voglia di lui, rimango molto amareggiata.
> "Succede", come si suole dire, o devo cominciare a preoccuparmi?
> Perchè una cosa mai successa in tre anni, che ad un tratto succede due volte di seguito, qualche perplessità a me la scatena. A voi no?
> Grazie a chi vorrà dirmi la sua...


Io ti posso raccontare la mia esperienza da traditore, senza che per forza debba essere il tuo caso, sia chiaro!

Io e mia moglie eravamo come due porno attori. Ti giuro che il sesso tra di noi andava da dio. Poi l'attrazione verso l'altra mi ha completamente spento, zero voglia anche per due settiamane di fila, che per un uomo sono una vita! Ora che la storia con l'altra è finita da un pò, pian piano la nostra intesa sessuale sta tornando a livelli accettabili anche se non ancora straordinari. 

Quindi se la tua domanda era "il tradimento o l'attrazione verso un'altra persona, porta calo di libido con il partner?", la mia risposta (dettata dalla mia esperienza diretta) è si.

Ciao


----------



## Old Alina70 (12 Gennaio 2009)

Grazie a tutte per le risposte!

Anna: decisamente è un momento molto intenso al lavoro, nuovi progetti, qualche restrizione economica, ecc, ma del resto è solo un anno che abbiamo messo su la nostra attività, e come spesso succede nelle partenze è un anno che, con alti e bassi, ma lo stress non manca di certo. Allora perchè solo ora questi effetti collaterali?

Emmanuelle: lui ha visto che ci ero rimasta male, non ne ho certo fatto mistero, ma si è limitato a sdrammatizzare con un "succede.. non è successo nulla di grave.."
Sarà ma, grave o no, qualcosa è successo, come fa a negarlo?

Grande: se ho dato l'impressione che il sesso per me sia il solo fulcro devo correggermi, perchè non è così. Siamo molto affiatati di fondo, complici e complementari, pur con una relazione per certi versi conflittuale, per via delle teste dure che entrambi abbiamo. Certo il sesso per noi è sempre stato molto importante, io sono pazza di lui anche a livello fisico e lui mi ha sempre corrisposta, quindi non so come potrebbe reagire la nostra storia al classico calo del desiderio (che cmq mi sembrerebbe ancora un pò prematuro, dopo solo 3 anni..). Detto questo, io sono la prima a sostenere che col dialogo e con la sincerità si può superare qualsiasi cosa, ma come faccio se lui non si discosta di un centimetro dal suo "Non è cambiato niente"???


----------



## Old Alina70 (12 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus, cercherò di seguire il tuo consiglio, ma non so se resisterò così a lungo ad aspettare questa sorta di "verdetto"..

Kid, ma tu con l'altra ci andavi già a letto o stai parlando della semplice attrazione?
Non nego che il dubbio mi sia venuto, ma una relazione extra tenderei ad escluderla anche per questioni pratiche: lavorando e vivendo insieme infatti, sono sempre al corrente dei suoi spostamenti ecc... Al di là del resto quindi, non avrebbe avuto l'occasione "materiale" per farsi un amante..


----------



## Grande82 (12 Gennaio 2009)

Alina70 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutte per le risposte!
> 
> Anna: decisamente è un momento molto intenso al lavoro, nuovi progetti, qualche restrizione economica, ecc, ma del resto è solo un anno che abbiamo messo su la nostra attività, e come spesso succede nelle partenze è un anno che, con alti e bassi, ma lo stress non manca di certo. Allora perchè solo ora questi effetti collaterali?
> 
> ...


 conta in realtà l'impressione che hai dato a lui..... mi spiego?


----------



## Kid (12 Gennaio 2009)

Alina70 ha detto:


> Jesus, cercherò di seguire il tuo consiglio, ma non so se resisterò così a lungo ad aspettare questa sorta di "verdetto"..
> 
> Kid, ma tu con l'altra ci andavi già a letto o stai parlando della semplice attrazione?
> Non nego che il dubbio mi sia venuto, ma una relazione extra tenderei ad escluderla anche per questioni pratiche: lavorando e vivendo insieme infatti, sono sempre al corrente dei suoi spostamenti ecc... Al di là del resto quindi, non avrebbe avuto l'occasione "materiale" per farsi un amante..



Io con l'altra sono stato a letto solo "qualche volta". Se lavorate insieme effettivamente il rischio di tradimento è molto basso, anche se coniugi e fidanzati che lavorano insieme mi fanno venire i brividi. Ma qui si entrerebbe in un altro discorso.... 

Ciao in bocca al lupo


----------



## brugola (12 Gennaio 2009)

ciao alina  e benvenuta.
ieri ho visto su sky una nuova serie americana sul sesso.
alla fine avrei preso a scarpate nei denti  le donne, tutte ossessionate da qualsiasi cambiamento di abitudine sessuale, poi giustificatissime per una marea di piccole e normali situazioni (stress, lavoro, pensieri particolari per qualche problema).
è vero che vedi sempre la trave negli altri eh...
se dici che ha problemi al lavoro io non mi preoccuperei assolutamente.
dagli il tempo


----------



## Old Alexantro (12 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> cara alina, non mi preoccuperei del tradimento, non ancora, almeno!
> Probabile che dopo tanto tempo si perda un pò tutta questa attrazione fisica e intesa sessuale. In fondo ormai dopo tre anni e molte notti insieme non è assurdo che ci sia voglia di contatto fisico ...


 la perdita d'attrazione e' un conto e ci puo stare dopo 3 anni
pero' il fatto che il batacchio dica "ciao ciao" nel bel mezzo dell'amplesso non e' secondo me normalissimo


----------



## MK (12 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Quindi se la tua domanda era "il tradimento o l'attrazione verso un'altra persona, porta calo di libido con il partner?", la mia risposta (dettata dalla mia esperienza diretta) è si.


Quoto.


----------



## MK (12 Gennaio 2009)

*Io tranquilla*

non sarei... dovesse continuare indaga


----------



## Old Alina70 (12 Gennaio 2009)

Grande: sono d'accordo, ma il fatto è proprio che - ammesso che io gli abbia dato quell'impressione - per come ce la siamo sempre vissuta doveva essere un fattore d'infoio più che un deterrente..
Quindi, gira e rigira, fatto sta che un cambiamento ci sarebbe comunque, no?

Brugola: sono la prima a non volermi imparanoiare più del necessario, te lo assicuro, ma esagero a farmi delle domande per una cosa che - ripeto - non era mai successa prima e che ad un tratto succede due volte di seguito? Eppure condizioni di stress analoghe le abbiamo già vissute..

Alexandro: quindi a cosa pensi?


----------



## Grande82 (12 Gennaio 2009)

se hai dato a lui l'impressione di tenerci eccessivamente, di controllare i suoi sguardi e il suo 'termometro del desiderio' forse questo lo ha invece inibito. magari perchè SA che il desiderio è lievemente scemato ma non vuole dartelo a vedere e cercando di non farti preoccupare alla fine... ha fatto peggio, entrando in paranoia lui!
E' la mia interpretazione, potrebbe essere sbagliatissima, ma credo dovresti cercare di parlare con lui facendo ben capire che il sesso con lui è bello e importante ma avete bena ltro, ora, condividete tuttto e tranquillizzarlo. Però meno nomini il sesso e le sue defaillance nella discussione e meglio è. Cerca solo di fargli sentire il tuoi sentimenti e il valore del vostro rapporto. 
Ed evita il sesso per un pò...


----------



## MK (12 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se hai dato a lui l'impressione di tenerci eccessivamente, di controllare i suoi sguardi e il suo 'termometro del desiderio' forse questo lo ha invece inibito. magari perchè SA che il desiderio è lievemente scemato ma non vuole dartelo a vedere e cercando di non farti preoccupare alla fine... ha fatto peggio, entrando in paranoia lui!
> E' la mia interpretazione, potrebbe essere sbagliatissima, ma credo dovresti cercare di parlare con lui facendo ben capire che il sesso con lui è bello e importante ma avete bena ltro, ora, condividete tuttto e *tranquillizzarlo*. Però meno nomini il sesso e le sue defaillance nella discussione e meglio è. Cerca solo di fargli sentire il tuoi sentimenti e il valore del vostro rapporto.
> Ed evita il sesso per un pò...


E lei che fa?


----------



## Grande82 (12 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E lei che fa?


 non ho capito... ho sbagliato, comunque, era tranquillizzalo e non tranquillizzaRlo! è questo che intendi?


----------



## MK (12 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non ho capito... ho sbagliato, comunque, era tranquillizzalo e non tranquillizzaRlo! è questo che intendi?


No, è che mi sembra un po' lo stesso senso del fingere quando l'orgasmo non si prova eh... Succedesse a lei il compagno sarebbe altrettanto comprensivo? Mah...


----------



## Old Alexantro (12 Gennaio 2009)

Alina70 ha detto:


> Alexandro: quindi a cosa pensi?


 non necessariamente deve essere un altra donna......
ti racconto questa
st'estate mi frequentavo con una donna un p'o piu grande di me ,tipico flirt estivo come ce ne sono tanti con questa qua  da 3,4 mesi erano prestazioni a mo' di film porno x intenderci......un giorno poche ore prima di un nostro incontro venni a sapere che era morta la madre di un mio caro amico.....sta cosa mi aveva cosi scosso che ho avuto durante l'amplesso le medesime reazioni odierne del tuo compagno.......quindi non x forza quando non funziona deve esserci un altra donna


----------



## brugola (12 Gennaio 2009)

per esempio in questo telefilm una delle storia è di una coppia nella quale lui è adorabile, fa tutto, si occupa dei bambini, è tenero con lei e i figli eppure inizia un periodo nel quale è meno attratto dal sesso e ha molta meno voglia.
lei lo becca che si masturba e gli fa un culo così cercando di obbligarlo ad andare da un terapista di coppia.
lui si rifiuta e inizia a cercare di fare sesso perchè lei smetta di andare dal terapista. insomma...invece di risolverla la complicano ancora di più.
a un certo punto lui dice: ma perchè devi considerare che ti tradisco o che ho un problema solo perchè in questo periodo non ho voglia??
per noi donne è inammissibile che abbia un calo di desiderio


----------



## Old Jesus (12 Gennaio 2009)

Alina70 ha detto:


> Jesus, cercherò di seguire il tuo consiglio, ma non so se resisterò così a lungo ad aspettare questa sorta di "verdetto"..
> 
> Kid, ma tu con l'altra ci andavi già a letto o stai parlando della semplice attrazione?
> Non nego che il dubbio mi sia venuto, ma una relazione extra tenderei ad escluderla anche per questioni pratiche: lavorando e vivendo insieme infatti, sono sempre al corrente dei suoi spostamenti ecc... Al di là del resto quindi, non avrebbe avuto l'occasione "materiale" per farsi un amante..


Resisti.... Ne vale la pena.

Prova inconfutabile ( a meno che sia diventato un pippàiuolo di professione..... ma lì ci vuole l'analista, allora.... dopo i vent'anni, a meno che non si parli di "singles", direi che ci vuole....)


----------



## Old giulia (12 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ti consiglio una assoluta astinenza per una diecina di giorni (sesso neanche come discussione).
> Poi torna alla carica.
> 
> Sì, concordo... magari crea una situazione nuova, o proponi un qualcosa di insolito, forse è solo un momento di forte stress.
> ...


Ad una nuova cilecca... comincerei ad indagare in modo più approfondito


----------



## Old unaCOMEtante (12 Gennaio 2009)

La cilecca maschile è fastidiosa e affatto nascondibile: la donna può fingere l'orgasmo; l'uomo no. L'uomo non può neanche fingere l'erezione.
Fatta questa premessa, sono molteplici i fattori che possono determinare l'impotenza, da quella momentanea fino a quella duratura o permanente. Il tradimento, l'automasturbazione possono essere alcuni dei fattori, ma per essere meno negativi e pessimisti, pensiamo a problemi psicofisici, quali lo stress.


----------



## Old Benedetto (12 Gennaio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> La cilecca maschile è fastidiosa e affatto nascondibile: la donna può fingere l'orgasmo; l'uomo no. L'uomo non può neanche fingere l'erezione.
> Fatta questa premessa, sono molteplici i fattori che possono determinare l'impotenza, da quella momentanea fino a quella duratura o permanente. Il tradimento, l'automasturbazione possono essere alcuni dei fattori, ma per essere meno negativi e pessimisti, pensiamo a problemi psicofisici, quali lo stress.


Se la cosa continuasse _ e credo che il poverino di certo non gioisca ad a fare la figura dell'impotente - che male ci sarebbe se andasse da un andrologo?
Capirebbe se è un problema fisico o psicologico.
La disfunzione erettile é uno dei mail del secolo, non credo ci siano problemi a parlarne con un medico.
E' ormai curabile.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (12 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io ti posso raccontare la mia esperienza da traditore, senza che per forza debba essere il tuo caso, sia chiaro!
> 
> Io e mia moglie eravamo come due porno attori. Ti giuro che il sesso tra di noi andava da dio. Poi l'attrazione verso l'altra mi ha completamente spento, zero voglia anche per due settiamane di fila, che per un uomo sono una vita! Ora che la storia con l'altra è finita da un pò, pian piano la nostra intesa sessuale sta tornando a livelli accettabili anche se non ancora straordinari.
> 
> ...


me la fai conoscere?


----------



## Verena67 (12 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola: quale telefilm?

Alexantro: so' curiosa, cosa intendi per prestazioni da film porno?


----------



## Verena67 (12 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> *Io con l'altra sono stato a letto solo "qualche volta".* Se lavorate insieme effettivamente il rischio di tradimento è molto basso, anche se coniugi e fidanzati che lavorano insieme mi fanno venire i brividi. Ma qui si entrerebbe in un altro discorso....
> 
> Ciao in bocca al lupo



si contano su una mano...o su due? O oltre?


----------



## Verena67 (12 Gennaio 2009)

Lo so, sono curiosona 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Ma state dando spunti interessanti!

Alina: è devastante lavorare con chi convivi. Una noia feconda di evasioni e tradimenti. Non è che questo pseudo problema in fondo nasconda la tua voglia di...novità?


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Gennaio 2009)

non chiederti i motivi..vai di viagra!


----------



## Old Becco (12 Gennaio 2009)

.....lui mi desidera come sempre. Gli credo. _Del resto io un pò paranoica lo sono di mio, ed è anche vero che continuiamo a fare l'amore come sempre_...... 

Ecco, io mi soffermerei proprio su queste righe che tu hai scritto di tua spontanea volontà e probabilmente sono molto indicative sui tuoi comportamenti. E' vero che i fiaschi li ha avuti il tuo compagno, ma forse varrebbe la pena di analizzare questi eventi come una risposta ad un menage che dopo tre anni e una fidanzata paranoica (si fa per dire ovviamente) forse è al capolinea. Io non penserei al tradimento, ma darsi una chiarita mi sembra una buona idea.
Becco


----------



## Kid (13 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> me la fai conoscere?


No!


----------



## Kid (13 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si contano su una mano...o su due? O oltre?


Su una mano....


----------



## Old oscar (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alina70 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e complimenti per il forum. Vi sbircio da un pò e ora anch'io avrei bisogno di un vostro parere.
> Sto con il mio compagno da tre anni, conviviamo. Devo premettere che l'attrazione fisica e l'intesa sessuale sono sempre state uno dei punti forti della nostra relazione. Poi, da qualche tempo a questa parte, mi sembra di notare un suo calo di attrazione nei miei confronti. Gli comunico questa sensazione, lui mi tranquillizza: mi dice che sono solo mie fissazioni, che lui mi desidera come sempre. Gli credo. Del resto io un pò paranoica lo sono di mio, ed è anche vero che continuiamo a fare l'amore come sempre. La mia è solo una sensazione fatta di pelle e di sguardi, che fino a quel momento nessun "dato pratico" è in grado di confermare. Poi, pochi giorni fa, il fatto: per ben due volte, a distanza di un paio di giorni l'una dall'altra, non riesce a fare l'amore con me. La prima volta addirittura il suo "amico" si addormenta quando abbiamo appena cominciato a farlo, la seconda, nudi e abbracciati in situazione molto sexy, non dà proprio segni di vita. Io, piena di voglia di lui, rimango molto amareggiata.
> "Succede", come si suole dire, o devo cominciare a preoccuparmi?
> Perchè una cosa mai successa in tre anni, che ad un tratto succede due volte di seguito, qualche perplessità a me la scatena. A voi no?
> Grazie a chi vorrà dirmi la sua...


dico la mia:

1- un calo del desiderio verso il proprio partner, quando si ha un'amante più bella, può succedere. Bisognerebbe scegliersi un'amante che ci piaccia meno del nostro coniuge ma questo non è sempre possibile.
Certo, ci vuole coraggio, dopo che si è fatto sesso con un bocconcino di 20 anni, tornare a casa e infilarsi sotto le lenzuola con la propria moglie sui 40 o 50. Ci vuole coraggio e concentrazione.

2- Può anche succedere una " ansia da prestazione ", mi spiego : 
Ho fatto sesso con l'amante il giorno prima, ora, sono a letto con mia moglie, ed all'improvviso mi ritornano in mente situazioni del giorno precedente che mi distolgono da quella attuale, inizio a pensare " riuscirò a mascherare i miei pensieri ? se ne accorgerrà ".........questi ed altri pensieri possono provocare una ansia da prestazione insolita, ma con gli stessi effetti di quella propriamente detta " ansia da prestazione "

3- lo stress è possibilissimo, un abbassamento del testosterone, conseguente ad un periodo stressante, può provocare i sintomi da te descritti

non ho consigli da darti ( anche perchè non ne hai chiesti e non mi permetterei mai )..........................buone cose....


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Certo, ci vuole coraggio, dopo che si è fatto sesso con un bocconcino di 20 anni, tornare a casa e infilarsi sotto le lenzuola con la propria moglie sui 40 o 50.


Che tristezza...


----------



## Old oscar (13 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Che tristezza...


si, hai pienamente ragione, è di una tristezza infinita.
ma può succedere. 
Io ho usato dei termini un po crudi per sprimere lo stato mentale del traditore nel dire parole come " Bocconcino " ma se ci pensi potrebbe succedere anche a te 

per esempio : 

fai l'amore con il tuo amante che ha un fisico asciutto e atletico di 30 anni , poi, torni a casa e ti ritrovi tuo marito di 50, pelato e con la pancia che ti dice 
" cara...quando fai l'amore con me, sembra quasi che non ti piaccia più come una volta ". 

Tu cerchi di impegnarti di non pensarci, ma mentre guardi tuo marito, lardoso e ansimante su du te, ti viene in mente la schiena larga e il culetto sodo del tuo giovane amante, con il quale ti sei vista il giorno prima. Si, certo, Ami tuo marito, ma adesso che sei li, distesa sul letto pensi " azz... devo farmi coraggio, devo andare avanti, faccio finta che mi piaccia "

orbene, voi donne potete anche fingere ( come abbiamo detto in altro 3d ), per noi ometti la cosa è diversa, per noi ci vuole coraggio e concentrazione per far si che si verifichi un'erezione senza l'eccitazioe.

Lo so, è triste, ma a volte, purtroppo, la realtà non è così felice.


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ti viene in mente la schiena larga e il culetto sodo del tuo giovane amante, con il quale ti sei vista il giorno prima.




















   beh in effetti adesso che mi ci fai pensare


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> La cilecca maschile è fastidiosa e affatto nascondibile: la donna può fingere l'orgasmo; l'uomo no..


 questo lo dici te
io ho finto (non dico con cosa xche senno rischio una denuncia x atti contrari alla pubblica decenza) e lei girata di spalle c'e cascata in pieno


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Su una mano....


 
oh mamma...non è manco un VERO adulterio...


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> questo lo dici te
> io ho finto (non dico con cosa xche senno rischio una denuncia x atti contrari alla pubblica decenza) e lei girata di spalle c'e cascata in pieno




















   spiega spiega...


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Alexantro: so' curiosa, cosa intendi per prestazioni da film porno?


 nel senso che ci davano come degli antilopi
in qualsiasi modo in qualsiasi situazioni x ore fino allo sfinimento


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Che tristezza...


 
e viceversa...ci va coraggio a far sesso con mariti che tornano dai bocconcini...


----------



## Kid (13 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> oh mamma...non è manco un VERO adulterio...



Sono innocente quindi?!?!?!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> nel senso che ci davano come degli antilopi
> in qualsiasi modo in qualsiasi situazioni x ore fino allo sfinimento


 
capito.
Ma a te sembra così fantascientifico?


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Sono innocente quindi?!?!?!


 
quasi innocente ( è come quasi gol).

Ma di sicuro non è un grande amore, sereno!


----------



## brugola (13 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Brugola: quale telefilm?
> 
> Alexantro: so' curiosa, cosa intendi per prestazioni da film porno?


mi pare si chiami il sesso..la vita...abbastanza una cagata in effetti


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> spiega spiega...


 lei  abbastanza ubriaca,io non ubriaco (mai stato in vita mia ho poca propensione all'alcool) ma cmq allegro
spigne spigne (come dicono a roma)  non ce la faccio stavolta...colpa dell'alcool e della stanchezza (era l'alba dopo una giornata di bagordi al mare) dico io....poi siccome a furia di spingere mi ero rotto i coglioni ho simulato l'eiaculata con un caldissimo sputo di saliva....lei girata non si e' accorta di una mazza.....poi era anche mezza ubriaca figurati avrei potuto prenderla pure a schiaffi


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> capito.
> Ma a te sembra così fantascientifico?


 no...ho detto da film porno non fantascientifico


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> lei abbastanza ubriaca,io non ubriaco (mai stato in vita mia ho poca propensione all'alcool) ma cmq allegro
> spigne spigne (come dicono a roma) non ce la faccio stavolta...colpa dell'alcool e della stanchezza (era l'alba dopo una giornata di bagordi al mare) dico io....poi siccome a furia di spingere mi ero rotto i coglioni ho simulato l'eiaculata con un caldissimo sputo di saliva....lei girata non si e' accorta di una mazza.....poi era anche mezza ubriaca figurati avrei potuto prenderla pure a schiaffi

























ps gli schiaffi no eh


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ps gli schiaffi no eh


 ho detto x dire....chiaro che no, al massimo uno sputo in faccia a dispregiativo...ma le mani addosso mai


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ho detto x dire....chiaro che no, al massimo uno sputo in faccia a dispregiativo...ma le mani addosso mai


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

io sono un pazzo


----------



## Kid (13 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> quasi innocente ( è come quasi gol).
> 
> Ma di sicuro non è un grande amore, sereno!



Io pensavo che bastasse anche solo una volta....


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io pensavo che bastasse anche solo una volta....


Delle volte sì Kid...


----------



## Kid (13 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Delle volte sì Kid...


Sono sempre più confuso... o meglio, non capisco come l'adulterio possa essere quantificato in trombate!


----------



## Old oscar (13 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e viceversa...ci va coraggio a far sesso con mariti che tornano dai bocconcini...


hai ragione, specialmente se ci si sente, ormai, dei bocconcioni


----------



## Old oscar (13 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> beh in effetti adesso che mi ci fai pensare


vedo con piacere che hai un buon rapporto con la tua parte animale. 

A quanto pare anche tu, come altre, preferisci il culetto sodo dell'amante alla pancia cellulitica del marito pelato, sebbene lo ami ( il marito............intendo ).


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> dico la mia:
> 
> 1- un calo del desiderio verso il proprio partner, quando si ha un'amante più bella, può succedere. Bisognerebbe scegliersi un'amante che ci piaccia meno del nostro coniuge ma questo non è sempre possibile.
> *Certo, ci vuole coraggio, dopo che si è fatto sesso con un bocconcino di 20 anni, tornare a casa e infilarsi sotto le lenzuola con la propria moglie sui 40 o 50. Ci vuole coraggio e concentrazione.*


per la serie era meglio morire da piccoli...


----------



## Old oscar (13 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> per la serie era meglio morire da piccoli...


eh, no..........per la serie.............è meglio destarsi e guardare la realtà piuttosto che vivere in una favola.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> eh, no..........per la serie.............è meglio destarsi e guardare la realtà piuttosto che vivere in una favola.


ma quale favola?
la realtà è quella che descrivi, mica no.

ps: e adesso scusami se vado a buttarmi un attimo di sotto.


----------



## Old Alina70 (13 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> dico la mia:
> 
> 1- un calo del desiderio verso il proprio partner, quando si ha un'amante più bella, può succedere. Bisognerebbe scegliersi un'amante che ci piaccia meno del nostro coniuge ma questo non è sempre possibile.
> Certo, ci vuole coraggio, dopo che si è fatto sesso con un bocconcino di 20 anni, tornare a casa e infilarsi sotto le lenzuola con la propria moglie sui 40 o 50. Ci vuole coraggio e concentrazione.


Credimi sulla parola Oscar: sono un bocconcino di 38 anni che non teme la gara della maglietta bagnata con qualsiasi ventenne!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Seriamente: considero il mantenermi bella un dovere verso me stessa e verso il mio compagno, ma al di là di questa che ritengo anche una forma di rispetto, trovo molto triste e riduttivo che l'attrazione sessuale debba passare attraverso il centimetro e la carta d'identità.
Il sesso, quello davvero buono, è odori, è pelle, è sangue che scorre, non il check up massa grassa /massa magra che ti può fare l'estetista!!!
Senza nulla togliere alle esperienze di nessuno, non posso scacciare l'idea che chi ragiona così non abbia mai provato un vero e proprio "desiderio" per il corpo di un altro, ma solo quell'attrazione d'occhio superficiale che si può provare, chessò, anche vedendo un bel corpo al cinema... ma boh, sarò io...

Grazie a tutti per le risposte numerose, dopo torno per leggermi tutto con calma!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io pensavo che bastasse anche solo una volta....


 
Kid, ma in che mondo vivi?

Edit to add: in un mondo normale, una trombata e basta è un episodio.

10 trombate sono una relazione.

Di piu', una bigamia.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> hai ragione, specialmente se ci si sente, ormai, dei bocconcioni


 
parla per te. Io mi sento bellissima.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> vedo con piacere che hai un buon rapporto con la tua parte animale.
> 
> A quanto pare anche tu, come altre, *preferisci il culetto sodo dell'amante alla pancia cellulitica del marito pelato, sebbene lo ami ( il marito............intendo ).*


 
di solito è il contrario.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> per la serie era meglio morire da piccoli...


 
diamogli una mano! Erode for President!


----------



## Old unaCOMEtante (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> questo lo dici te
> io ho finto (non dico con cosa xche senno rischio una denuncia x atti contrari alla pubblica decenza) e lei girata di spalle c'e cascata in pieno


Mi pare di capire che lei fosse ubriaca. Io parlo di amore-sesso fatto nelle piene facoltà psicofisiche: ogni donna si accorgerebbe di una cilecca a partire dalla non erezione del pene finendo con la non eiaculazione.


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alina70 ha detto:


> C*redimi sulla parola Oscar: sono un bocconcino di 38 anni che non teme la gara della maglietta bagnata con qualsiasi ventenne!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che tu non c'entri nulla. I brividi e le emozioni che ti danno la scoperta di un corpo nuovo, il profumo che ti entra in corpo, le carezze e il solo pensiero di un'altra donna differente da te sono eccitanti. 
E non ci vogliono nè 20, nè 30. nè 40 anni, è così e basta.


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> parla per te. Io mi sento bellissima.













si dice che chi scriva bene non sia tutto questo splendore.....m potresti esser l'eccezione!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Guarda che tu non c'entri nulla. I brividi e le emozioni che ti danno la scoperta di un corpo nuovo, il profumo che ti entra in corpo, le carezze e il solo pensiero di un'altra donna differente da te sono eccitanti.
> E non ci vogliono nè 20, nè 30. nè 40 anni, è così e basta.


 LdS, che si dice sotto al sole?
novità?
buon anno!


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> LdS, che si dice sotto al sole?
> novità?
> buon anno!



ciao bella!

Buon anno anche a te.

Insomma, è un periodo molto turbolento per il lavoro in cui mi chiedono di fare non solo il mio e la morosa non capisce e rompe.

In compenso l'amante l'ho mandata a quel paese da un mesetto e sono uscito con una mia amica che mi piace da quando ho 14 anni e vedremo....


----------



## Grande82 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ciao bella!
> 
> Buon anno anche a te.
> 
> ...
















mi spiace per la tua ragazza, stai diventando un farfallone seriale che tiene in caldo una giovane donna che potrebbe oggi rifarsi una vita senza troppe storie o lacrime e invece... la leghi a te a doppio filo e ti prepari l'alibi per il futuro tradimento dicendo che rompe.
Ma è così difficile stare soli, LdS? Lasciala e goditi la libertà della tua giovane età! Ma non prenderla in giro!
PS Per l'amante meglio così: era un fuoco acceso.... e vicino...


----------



## Old stellamarina (13 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ciao bella!
> 
> Buon anno anche a te.
> 
> ...


Ha un profumo più buono che Just Cavalli???
Bruto Cativo, smettila di prendere in giro la tua ragazza. Errare è umano ma persevare è


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> vedo con piacere che hai un buon rapporto con la tua parte animale.
> 
> A quanto pare anche tu, come altre, preferisci il culetto sodo dell'amante alla pancia cellulitica del marito pelato, sebbene lo ami ( il marito............intendo ).


Niente marito Oscar, e quando c'era non l'ho mai tradito, anche se ammetto che qualche pensierino...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





In effetti mi piacciono gli uomini belli. Lapidata?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps ottimo rapporto con la mia parte animale, grazie.


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alina70 ha detto:


> Il sesso, quello davvero buono, è odori, è pelle, è sangue che scorre, non il check up massa grassa /massa magra che ti può fare l'estetista!!!
> Senza nulla togliere alle esperienze di nessuno, non posso scacciare l'idea* che chi ragiona così non abbia mai provato un vero e proprio "desiderio" per il corpo di un altro, ma solo quell'attrazione d'occhio superficiale che si può provare, chessò, anche vedendo un bel corpo al cinema*... ma boh, sarò io...


Assolutamente d'accordo Alina. Bella riflessione.


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> In compenso l'amante l'ho mandata a quel paese da un mesetto e sono uscito con una mia amica che mi piace da quando ho 14 anni e vedremo....
























  e la fidanzata ovviamente sempre al suo posto sta...


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Ha un profumo più buono che Just Cavalli???


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2009)

Ragazzi belli mica è facile lasciare una persona con cui si è cresciuti. Dall'oggi al domani passare dal ti amo al ti lascio significherebbe dire che l'ho presa in giro per tanto tempo e che l'ho ferita più e più volte. Mi ci sto allontanando piano pianino così da rendere la cosa meno dolorosa possibile perchè che voi ci crediate o no io ci tengo !


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2009)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Ha un profumo più buono che Just Cavalli???
> Bruto Cativo, smettila di prendere in giro la tua ragazza. Errare è umano ma persevare è



ci sono uscito a cena, mica ci sono andato a letto....!


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ragazzi belli mica è facile lasciare una persona con cui si è cresciuti. Dall'oggi al domani passare dal ti amo al ti lascio significherebbe dire che l'ho presa in giro per tanto tempo e che l'ho ferita più e più volte. Mi ci sto allontanando piano pianino così da rendere la cosa meno dolorosa possibile perchè che voi ci crediate o no io ci tengo !


LDS io spero per te che non sia lei a farti la sorpresa prima o poi


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> LDS io spero per te che non sia lei a farti la sorpresa prima o poi



impossibile! e comunque renderebbe le cose più facili.


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> impossibile! e comunque renderebbe le cose più facili.


Lo dicevo anch'io LDS, ma fa male uguale... beh speriamo che piano piano tu ti decida eh... 

ps solo a cena?


----------



## Grande82 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ragazzi belli mica è facile lasciare una persona con cui si è cresciuti. Dall'oggi al domani passare dal ti amo al ti lascio significherebbe dire che l'ho presa in giro per tanto tempo e che l'ho ferita più e più volte. Mi ci sto allontanando piano pianino così da rendere la cosa meno dolorosa possibile perchè che voi ci crediate o no io ci tengo !


 davvero esiste un modo di rendere la cosa meno dolorosa a chi amiamo e ci ama e viene lasciato?
diluisci il dolore nei mesi, quello sì, visto che da mesi sta sicuramente male per dei tuoi atteggiamenti e soffre di non capire perchè ti allontani.... 
e non è questa una tortura? 
tu come staresti nei suoi panni... ad essere lascito giorno dopo giorno senza una vera spiegazione o confronto, sbattendo i pugni contro le pareti insonorizzate di una camera d'isolamento in cui colui che credvi ti amasse ti ha lasciato... solo... ?


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lo dicevo anch'io LDS, ma fa male uguale... beh speriamo che piano piano tu ti decida eh...
> 
> ps solo a cena?


si solo a cena e l'ho accompagnata a casa e non mi sembrava il caso di espormi, lei non l'ha fatto e io che sono impegnato nemmeno!


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> si solo a cena e l'ho accompagnata a casa e non mi sembrava il caso di espormi, lei non l'ha fatto e *io che sono impegnato* nemmeno!


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> davvero esiste un modo di rendere la cosa meno dolorosa a chi amiamo e ci ama e viene lasciato?
> diluisci il dolore nei mesi, quello sì, visto che da mesi sta sicuramente male per dei tuoi atteggiamenti e soffre di non capire perchè ti allontani....
> e non è questa una tortura?
> tu come staresti nei suoi panni... ad essere lascito giorno dopo giorno senza una vera spiegazione o confronto, sbattendo i pugni contro le pareti insonorizzate di una camera d'isolamento in cui colui che credvi ti amasse ti ha lasciato... solo... ?


bè intanto l'ho portata in vacanza a parigi per 8 giorni la settimana scorsa e se la lascio adesso dovrei rispondere a un mucchio di domande che non devono avere risposta, in secondo luogo credo esistano diversi tipi di sofferenza e se la lasciassi adesso sarebbe sicuramente maggiore che fra un paio di mesi.


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


bè lei non lo sa che io ho già tradito la mia ragazza....non è mica una bella presentazione!


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> bè lei non lo sa che io ho già tradito la mia ragazza....non è mica una bella presentazione!


eh già...


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> eh già...


e che ti aspettavi che le dicessi, guarda io la mia ragazza l'ho già tradita un paio di volte; ora non sento più l'amante ufficiale, non è che per caso vuoi prendere te il suo posto?


----------



## Grande82 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> bè intanto l'ho portata in vacanza a parigi per 8 giorni la settimana scorsa e se la lascio adesso dovrei rispondere a un mucchio di domande che non devono avere risposta, in secondo luogo credo esistano diversi tipi di sofferenza e se la lasciassi adesso sarebbe sicuramente maggiore che fra un paio di mesi.





Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> bè lei non lo sa che io ho già tradito la mia ragazza....non è mica una bella presentazione!


 LdS io te lo dico con affetto perchè davvero tu non sai quello che fai.
Fra due mesi lei soffrirà meno, forse, ma quanto soffrirà in questi due mesi incui tu ti distacchi?
mi rendo conto che rispondere a domande e fare la parte del cattivo è brutto, ma bisogna aver coraggio nella vita... se la tua scelta l'hai fatta sii uomo e vai fino in fondo (a scanso di equivoci ti avrei detto 'sii donna' se eri di sesso femminile...)!
Immagina di essere padre e che tuo figlio ti veda: cosa vorresti vedesse?


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e che ti aspettavi che le dicessi, guarda io la mia ragazza l'ho già tradita un paio di volte; ora non sento più l'amante ufficiale, non è che per caso vuoi prendere te il suo posto?


Sì.


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> LdS io te lo dico con affetto perchè davvero tu non sai quello che fai.
> Fra due mesi lei soffrirà meno, forse, ma quanto soffrirà in questi due mesi incui tu ti distacchi?
> mi rendo conto che rispondere a domande e fare la parte del cattivo è brutto, ma bisogna aver coraggio nella vita... se la tua scelta l'hai fatta sii uomo e vai fino in fondo (a scanso di equivoci ti avrei detto 'sii donna' se eri di sesso femminile...)!
> Immagina di essere padre e che tuo figlio ti veda: cosa vorresti vedesse?


c'è che ci vogliono i controca,zzi e io non ce li ho proprio. Oltre al fatto che non voglio nemmeno pensare a cosa farebbe per controllarmi...


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì.


finivo la serata con una pizza in faccia invece che nello stomaco!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> c'è che ci vogliono i controca,zzi e io non ce li ho proprio. Oltre al fatto che non voglio nemmeno pensare a cosa farebbe per controllarmi...


 ma prima o poi accadrà! E più sarai ******* oggi più lei ti controllerà, ma se non lo sarai lei penserà sia tutto a posto e quando la lascerai sarà una cosa che cade dall'alto.
Sii onesto con te stesso e cerca di spiegarti perchè è finita, ben prima della prima amante. E dillo anche a lei! Siete giovani, c'è tutto il tempo di ccercare la persona giusta, ma con il tuo comportamento le hai già fatto perdere decine di occasioni di piangerti e andare avanti con qualcuna ltro e/o per conto suo! 
Se le volessi bene davvero, dopo tanti anni, le dovresti almeno questo.... 
I conroca**i ce li hai, forza!


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> finivo la serata con una pizza in faccia invece che nello stomaco!


magari ti aiutava di più che continuare a mentire, non trovi?


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma prima o poi accadrà! E più sarai ******* oggi più lei ti controllerà, ma se non lo sarai lei penserà sia tutto a posto e quando la lascerai sarà una cosa che cade dall'alto.
> Sii onesto con te stesso e cerca di spiegarti perchè è finita, ben prima della prima amante. E dillo anche a lei! Siete giovani, c'è tutto il tempo di ccercare la persona giusta, ma con il tuo comportamento le hai già fatto perdere decine di occasioni di piangerti e andare avanti con qualcuna ltro e/o per conto suo!
> Se le volessi bene davvero, dopo tanti anni, le dovresti almeno questo....
> I conroca**i ce li hai, forza!


ma io lo so perchè per me non può continuare la storia e non è un argomento semplice da trattare....


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> magari ti aiutava di più che continuare a mentire, non trovi?


ma io non ho mentito con lei. mica mi ha chiesto se avevo già tradito la mia ragazza..


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma io non ho mentito con lei. mica mi ha chiesto se avevo già tradito la mia ragazza..


----------



## Grande82 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma io lo so perchè per me non può continuare la storia e non è un argomento semplice da trattare....


e solo perchè non è semplice PER TE, lei non merita di capire in un confronto adulto? 
Ti comporti, da sempre, come un padre con la figlia minorenne, cui non dice niente e non spiega, con cui non ha confronto e dialogo. Era ovvio che la relazione dovesse finire! Non c'era equilibrio! Ma adesso hai il dovere di fare delel scelte anche per lei e con lei! Non puoi decidere da solo che deve finire e poi lasciarla nel dolore di non capire perchè!


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e solo perchè non è semplice PER TE, lei non merita di capire in un confronto adulto?
> Ti comporti, da sempre, come un padre con la figlia minorenne, cui non dice niente e non spiega, con cui non ha confronto e dialogo. Era ovvio che la relazione dovesse finire! Non c'era equilibrio! Ma adesso hai il dovere di fare delel scelte anche per lei e con lei! Non puoi decidere da solo che deve finire e poi lasciarla nel dolore di non capire perchè!


e no, vuoi sapere qual è il problema? il sesso.
Oggi no, domani nemmeno, dopodomani ancora no e la motivazione non è: non ho voglia, sono stanca, non mi va ecc...ma la ben peggiore: questo è il periodo dell'avvento, questa è la quaresima, poi c'è la pentecoste, poi si confessa, poi la messa, poi non si può fare la comunione e tutte queste grandissime stron.zate. Sai quante volte ho provato a parlarci, a spiegarle che siamo nel 2009 e la risposta è sempre stata non mi chiedere di scegliere fra Dio e te perchè lo sai che Lui è più importante di tutto. Allora il sottoscritto, nonostante le voglia un gran bene, ha anche una voglia atavica che in un modo o nell'altro soddisfa.


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Allora il sottoscritto, nonostante le voglia un gran bene, ha anche una voglia atavica che in un modo o nell'altro soddisfa.


LDS LASCIALA allora, e comportati da UOMO!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e no, vuoi sapere qual è il problema? il sesso.
> Oggi no, domani nemmeno, dopodomani ancora no e la motivazione non è: non ho voglia, sono stanca, non mi va ecc...ma la ben peggiore: questo è il periodo dell'avvento, questa è la quaresima, poi c'è la pentecoste, poi si confessa, poi la messa, poi non si può fare la comunione e tutte queste grandissime stron.zate. Sai quante volte ho provato a parlarci, a spiegarle che siamo nel 2009 e la risposta è sempre stata non mi chiedere di scegliere fra Dio e te perchè lo sai che Lui è più importante di tutto. Allora il sottoscritto, nonostante le voglia un gran bene, ha anche una voglia atavica che in un modo o nell'altro soddisfa.


guarda, a me la motivazione interessa poco, visto che ormai la scelta l'hai fatta.
Portala fino in fondo e smetti di voler fare il bravo ragazzo a tutti i costi.
tranquillo, lei il dolore lo supererà e magari per Pasqua avrà già un nuovo ragazzo...


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> guarda, a me la motivazione interessa poco, visto che ormai la scelta l'hai fatta.
> Portala fino in fondo e smetti di voler fare il bravo ragazzo a tutti i costi.
> tranquillo, lei il dolore lo supererà e magari per Pasqua avrà già un nuovo ragazzo...


ma lo farò, non ora ma lo faccio.


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> LDS LASCIALA allora, e comportati da UOMO!



adesso non si può proprio, siamo appena tornati dalle vacanze e che le dico....arrivederci e ciao così?suvvia....vorrei vedere se fossi tu al suo posto.


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

ma chi ti sei sposata???
Milingo????????


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> adesso non si può proprio, siamo appena tornati dalle vacanze e che le dico....arrivederci e ciao così?suvvia....vorrei vedere se fossi tu al suo posto.


Io l'ho fatto. Beh con mio marito no è vero, però ci ha pensato lui


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io pensavo che bastasse anche solo una volta....


 dipende dalla temperatura basale...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2009)

Ah, non mi vuoi far conoscere tua moglie?

Peggio per lei (e per te!)



kid ha detto:


> No!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2009)

Adesso capisco perchè Dio è sempre rimasto single!



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e no, vuoi sapere qual è il problema? il sesso.
> Oggi no, domani nemmeno, dopodomani ancora no e la motivazione non è: non ho voglia, sono stanca, non mi va ecc...ma la ben peggiore: questo è il periodo dell'avvento, questa è la quaresima, poi c'è la pentecoste, poi si confessa, poi la messa, poi non si può fare la comunione e tutte queste grandissime stron.zate. Sai quante volte ho provato a parlarci, a spiegarle che siamo nel 2009 e la risposta è sempre stata non mi chiedere di scegliere fra Dio e te perchè lo sai che Lui è più importante di tutto. Allora il sottoscritto, nonostante le voglia un gran bene, ha anche una voglia atavica che in un modo o nell'altro soddisfa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alina70 ha detto:


> Credimi sulla parola Oscar: sono un bocconcino di 38 anni che non teme la gara della maglietta bagnata con qualsiasi ventenne!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Io penso che abbia in testa altro ...anzi altra.
Ma io sono diventata una pensa male.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e no, vuoi sapere qual è il problema? il sesso.
> Oggi no, domani nemmeno, dopodomani ancora no e la motivazione non è: non ho voglia, sono stanca, non mi va ecc...ma la ben peggiore: questo è il periodo dell'avvento, questa è la quaresima, poi c'è la pentecoste, poi si confessa, poi la messa, poi non si può fare la comunione e tutte queste grandissime stron.zate. Sai quante volte ho provato a parlarci, a spiegarle che siamo nel 2009 e la risposta è sempre stata non mi chiedere di scegliere fra Dio e te perchè lo sai che Lui è più importante di tutto. Allora il sottoscritto, nonostante le voglia un gran bene, ha anche una voglia atavica che in un modo o nell'altro soddisfa.


 Per me ti vuole mollare, ma non sa come fare e sta cercando di fartelo capire ...anche perché ha conosciuto un tizio in oratorio...


----------



## Old giobbe (14 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me ti vuole mollare, ma non sa come fare e sta cercando di fartelo capire ...anche perché ha conosciuto un tizio in oratorio...



Secondo me l'ha conosciuto all'università ed è incominciato un interesse reciproco ma non hanno ancora rivelato i propri sentimenti l'uno all'altra.


----------



## Kid (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> dipende dalla temperatura basale...


----------



## Old stellamarina (14 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ragazzi belli mica è facile lasciare una persona con cui si è cresciuti. Dall'oggi al domani passare dal ti amo al ti lascio significherebbe dire che l'ho presa in giro per tanto tempo e che l'ho ferita più e più volte. Mi ci sto allontanando piano pianino così da rendere la cosa meno dolorosa possibile perchè che voi ci crediate o no io ci tengo !


No hai ragione non è facile, ma così mi pare di capire che per te non c'e' ritorno. Tu la tua decisone l'hai già presa, vuoi comunque lasciarla. A questo punto il tuo ragionamento a me viene da tradurlo cosi': non ti amazzo con un colp secco ma ti arrostisco lentamente sul fuoco. Io prefersico un colpo secco e tu??


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

certo che siete ben strani!
leggete il titolo del tred...che ne sappiamo noi perchè lui fa cilecca?


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

io con una di 38 anni  fisicamente come si e' descritta  alina (bel bocconcino)
credo non farei cilecca nemmeno appeso a testa in giu x i testicoli


----------



## Old Zyp (15 Gennaio 2009)

masturbazione eccessiva

ansia 

aver già dato tutto in altra sede

innamoramento violento, che lascia la testa altrove 

IMHO


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo che siete ben strani!
> leggete il titolo del tred...che ne sappiamo noi perchè lui fa cilecca?


 Dopo un po' di permanenza qui e discorsi fatti in giro ...altrA per la testa mi sembra la cosa più probabile, escludendo debiti con un usuraio, di cui Alina dovrebbe essere a conoscenza.


Alina che donne frequentate insieme?


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alina70 ha detto:


> ...............Poi, da qualche tempo a questa parte, mi sembra di notare un suo calo di attrazione nei miei confronti. Gli comunico questa sensazione, lui mi tranquillizza: mi dice che sono solo mie fissazioni, che lui mi desidera come sempre. ...............Poi, pochi giorni fa, il fatto: per ben due volte, a distanza di un paio di giorni l'una dall'altra, non riesce a fare l'amore con me. La prima volta addirittura il suo "amico" si addormenta quando abbiamo appena cominciato a farlo, la seconda, nudi e abbracciati in situazione molto sexy, non dà proprio segni di vita. Io, piena di voglia di lui, rimango molto amareggiata.


 
Forse "lui" inizia a dare tutto per scontato, e quindi ti trova meno interessante.....
Come altri hanno detto in questo post....prova a lasciarlo a secco per 2 settimane , e poi testa "la sua voglia di fare l'amore".

In queste ultime settimane trovi che a letto abbia fantasie diverse o particolari ?
Trovi che abbia richieste particolari e/o diverse dal solito ?

Se si potrebbe effettivamente essere successo qualcosa nel suo cervello o peggio ......meglio non dirlo.....



saluti


----------



## LDS (16 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me ti vuole mollare, ma non sa come fare e sta cercando di fartelo capire ...anche perché ha conosciuto un tizio in oratorio...


Non penso sai persa, oddio non metto la mano sul fuoco nemmeno sulla madonna, quindi....

però credo che tutto quello che mi dica abbia un senso e se mi tradisse non sarebbe falsa solo con me ma anche con la sua religione e quella, sono sicuro, è la cosa più importante che ha.


----------



## Old giulia (16 Gennaio 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> In queste ultime settimane trovi che a letto abbia fantasie diverse o particolari ?
> Trovi che abbia richieste particolari e/o diverse dal solito ?
> 
> Se si potrebbe effettivamente essere successo qualcosa nel suo cervello o peggio ......meglio non dirlo.....
> saluti


 

... o semplicemente ha scoperto i giornaletti porno!!!


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alina70 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e complimenti per il forum. Vi sbircio da un pò e ora anch'io avrei bisogno di un vostro parere.
> Sto con il mio compagno da tre anni, conviviamo. Devo premettere che l'attrazione fisica e l'intesa sessuale sono sempre state uno dei punti forti della nostra relazione. Poi, da qualche tempo a questa parte, mi sembra di notare un suo calo di attrazione nei miei confronti. Gli comunico questa sensazione, lui mi tranquillizza: mi dice che sono solo mie fissazioni, che lui mi desidera come sempre. Gli credo. Del resto io un pò paranoica lo sono di mio, ed è anche vero che continuiamo a fare l'amore come sempre. La mia è solo una sensazione fatta di pelle e di sguardi, che fino a quel momento nessun "dato pratico" è in grado di confermare. Poi, pochi giorni fa, il fatto: per ben due volte, a distanza di un paio di giorni l'una dall'altra, non riesce a fare l'amore con me. La prima volta addirittura il suo "amico" si addormenta quando abbiamo appena cominciato a farlo, la seconda, nudi e abbracciati in situazione molto sexy, non dà proprio segni di vita. Io, piena di voglia di lui, rimango molto amareggiata.
> "Succede", come si suole dire, o devo cominciare a preoccuparmi?
> Perchè una cosa mai successa in tre anni, che ad un tratto succede due volte di seguito, qualche perplessità a me la scatena. A voi no?
> Grazie a chi vorrà dirmi la sua...


Forse
si è
semplicemente
*STUFATO*.
Ci si stanca di una moglie.
Figurarsi di una compagna.
Per giunta senza figli.

Poteva accadere forse anche a te.
E' accaduto a lui.
Ed era più faclie.

Noi uomini infatti ad un certo punto
*IMPAZZIAMO.*
Completamente.
Ed iniziamo a fare cose disgustose.
E ci assolviamo
E le nostre amanti ci aiutano a farlo
E detestiamo quella donna che troviamo a casa con la faccia triste perché ha intuito qualcosa.
E troviamo insopportabile dover fingere che tutto vada bene, che è solo una scappatella, che è stata una sveltina.
Quando sappiamo benissimo dentro di noi, che è stato
*FANTASTICO*
e che lo vorremo rifare ancora e ancora e ancora e ancora.
E possiamo fare tutta la terapia del mondo, possiamo aggrapparci a tutte le fedi del mondo, possiamo provarci in tutti i modi.
ma lo rifaremo
Perché? 
Perché, ahi noi, tira più un pelo di pube di un carro di buoi.
Tristissima ma collaudatissima verità
Sfido qualunque utente di sesso maschile a smentirmi.


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Forse
> si è
> semplicemente
> *STUFATO*.
> ...


C'è un limite a tutto.....


----------



## Old Angel (16 Gennaio 2009)

Boh forse sono strano io.


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (16 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Forse
> si è
> semplicemente
> *STUFATO*.
> ...


Non darmi retta.
Provocavo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poverino, è solo un pò stressato.
Lavoro, pensieri, precarietà dell'umana esistenza.
Magari ansia da prestazione, perché ti ama così tanto che proprio non vuole deluderti: e allora succede.
Ma non devi pensar male.
vedi, alcuni tra gli utenti maschi del forum sono i primi ad avermi categoricamente smentito, dopo aver letto con malcelato disgusto ciò che la parte rettile del mio cervello ha scritto innanzi.
Ma era un delirio da onnipotenza del sottoscritto.
Noi uomini non siamo tutti come la mia metà oscura.
Siamo affettuosi, devoti, fedeli, timidi, romantici, siamo portati ad idealizzare le donne.
Può capitare che un volta ogni morte di Papa pensiamo ad una ipotetica avventura romantica con un'altra donna.
ma resta lì, nel mondo della fantasia.
Solo i peggiori cedono. Una minoranza esigua.
la maggiorna di noi è fedele.
la maggioranza di noi è felice.
la maggioranza di noi ha già tutto quel che si può desiderare dalla vita.
Ovviamente tutto quello che è stato nei secoli versato in arte, in senso ampio, sul tema tradimento, sofferenza, infedeltà, adulterio, sesso promiscuo, è frutto di residuali esperienze vissute da un pugno di avventurieri più rari di un campo di girasole nel centro di una metropoli.
Ovviamente solo io vedo gente che fornica ovunque e senza sosta.
Ovviamente solo io non mi creo sensi di colpa: tutti gli altri sono addolorati, mortificati, divorati dall'angoscia e dal rimosrso.
Stai serena, tutto ok !


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Gennaio 2009)

Vai a recitare una preghiera figliuolo..... Vedrai che ti farà bene.....


----------



## Old amarax (16 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Non darmi retta.
> Provocavo.
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè hai ritrattato quello che hai scritto?
Era TUTTO vero...


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (16 Gennaio 2009)

*Non ho ritrattato*

Ho solo esposto, con pari enfasi de dignità, sia quello che è vero e sia quello che vorremo fosse vero. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








E non mancano i giacobini pronti a tagliar teste ................


----------



## Old amarax (16 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Ho solo esposto, con pari enfasi de dignità, sia quello che è vero e sia quello che vorremo fosse vero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Attento...attento...mo arrivano...


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Ho solo esposto, con pari enfasi de dignità, sia quello che è vero e sia quello che vorremo fosse vero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old chicaisback (18 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Non darmi retta.
> Provocavo.
> 
> 
> ...


Grande! Un uomo che ha gli attributi per ammettere le cose come stanno veramente. Straquoto!


----------



## Old chicaisback (18 Gennaio 2009)

Alina70 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e complimenti per il forum. Vi sbircio da un pò e ora anch'io avrei bisogno di un vostro parere.
> Sto con il mio compagno da tre anni, conviviamo. Devo premettere che l'attrazione fisica e l'intesa sessuale sono sempre state uno dei punti forti della nostra relazione. Poi, da qualche tempo a questa parte, mi sembra di notare un suo calo di attrazione nei miei confronti. Gli comunico questa sensazione, lui mi tranquillizza: mi dice che sono solo mie fissazioni, che lui mi desidera come sempre. Gli credo. Del resto io un pò paranoica lo sono di mio, ed è anche vero che continuiamo a fare l'amore come sempre. La mia è solo una sensazione fatta di pelle e di sguardi, che fino a quel momento nessun "dato pratico" è in grado di confermare. Poi, pochi giorni fa, il fatto: per ben due volte, a distanza di un paio di giorni l'una dall'altra, non riesce a fare l'amore con me. La prima volta addirittura il suo "amico" si addormenta quando abbiamo appena cominciato a farlo, la seconda, nudi e abbracciati in situazione molto sexy, non dà proprio segni di vita. Io, piena di voglia di lui, rimango molto amareggiata.
> "Succede", come si suole dire, o devo cominciare a preoccuparmi?
> Perchè una cosa mai successa in tre anni, che ad un tratto succede due volte di seguito, qualche perplessità a me la scatena. A voi no?
> Grazie a chi vorrà dirmi la sua...


Non so dirti se devi preoccuparti o no, i motivi potrebbero essere tanti, stress, i tanti anni insieme, l'interesse per un'altra, la noia di farlo sempre con la stessa persona, il fatto di aver gia' dato e quindi di non volerne più...in ogni caso io dei controllini li farei...a pensare male si commette peccato ma spesso ci si azzecca.


----------

